# Jericho's 1st 12/12 strains Grow



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2012)

I have started 1 white indica and 1 NL x Skunk#1 by ceres seeds. 1 Motivation by Magus seeds
The Motivation was swapped with a warlock seed by Magus seeds due to it not germinating. [Edit:09/02/2012]

Planted seeds day before yesterday so on the 1st of feb. Starting them in 2 gallon pots with just some cfls on them at the moment. 2x80w 1x35w (actual watt). 


Planted them in nute free soil mixed with some perlite.

I have 3 MI5s running in the same tent that surprisingly are rather small compared to the monsters i had before. Last run 3 hardly fit in the tent now they fit in the corner. Not impressed with the new traits and this was the main reason I'm trying 12/12s. 

So until my MI5s are done which should be around the 20th of this month the 12/12s are occupying the lower part of the tent on one side and the Autos the other side raised a little. See pic below for a better idea. 

So far nothing has popped. Temps are remaining pretty decent inside at 72-75. 


Now we wait :icon_smile:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2012)

These are some pics of the MI5s i have just snapped quick. If you have seen my other GJs then you know i like to fill them with lots of pictures.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 3, 2012)

:48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2012)

Im in Jer.... GL bro...  :48:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2012)

Im sure i will be needing all the help i can get with these. Want it to work out good.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the biggest difference between autos and 12/12's is watering schedule... IME the autos dont like the soil dry whatsoever and basically got watered everyday or 2 making sure they have plenty to drink...

My 12/12's I def wait til the pot is pretty light before I water them...  Im not talking dry to the point that they are saggin but to the point when you pick up the pot you know its watering time...

Sorry I dont really know anything bout the beans your poppin...  :48:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats how I water my autos, let them dry out to the point I pick it up and go water time. So least I know i've got that down. 

I've had these beans in storage for about a year, Attitude freebies. Read up on seed-finder about them and they all are supposed to have a short flowering period of about 65-70 days. 
I'm starting them now while the autos are still finishing so that I don't see too much of a delay between harvesting.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

I will be on my nest and watching


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2012)

In.....


----------



## Jericho (Feb 3, 2012)

Good to see the familiar faces showing up. This one is going to be full of details and pics. Last grow didn't do a gj and missed having somewhere to post.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey jericho, you will really like the motivation. I grew one out last year. Great taste and really nice buzz. Green Mojo to ya.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome sawhse. Hope everyone is comfy cause these seeds are taking forever to pop lol. Although one is showing shell:hubba: hehe

I normally have a germ time between 2-3 days. we at day 4 and only shell lol.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2012)

Both of ceres seeds are above ground now. Motivation doesn't seem to be that motivated though. Might need to get rid of it and plant another. going to give it 2 more days. If it doesn't take then i will replace it with the warlock by magus seeds that i have. 

Autos are on there way to being done, They have about 20 days left give or take. They starting to drop some leafs in preparation.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 11, 2012)

Well the Ceres seedlings are looking good and taking well. They are about an inch from an 80w Cfl each so they are enjoying the warmth and light. The Warlock seed i planted and rooted but not yet flipped out of the soil (Had to have a poke around). 

MI5s will be coming down next weekend or one after i think. The yield is going to be pathetic compared to my last grows. I think it was because i regulated the air temp in the tent ok but the pots and soil remained very cold. Think it may have stunned the roots from growing. Waiting to confirm when i harvest. 

I got about 150g last grow dried between 3 of these. Probably a bit more considering i was picking allot off towards the end.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2012)

Few shots. still not much to see. The youngest is the Warlock Medium is the White indica and the biggest is the NL x Skunk#1


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

They should begin to take off now


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2012)

Im just glad there out of the soil. Hate that waiting part. Once i take the autos down they can have the 600w to veg with.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been thinking of what style of growing I'm going to go with on this grow. I have no where to keep a mother or do clones. Im just thinking that 3 plants under the 600w in a 1mx1m growing in a natural method might be a waste and i could do something to boost my yield. I was thinking of maybe topping the biggest (which ever one that will be) and using the top as a clone so i have 2 of that particular strain then i could lst them to get the most. Scrog really interests me but i don't know if its a good idea. I don't know if i should go above 4 in this area. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

hey :ciao: Jericho, thought better l8 then nvr, right? I know w/ my jack47's they yield less when topped versus au naturale...not familiar with the strains you're growing out, but I had a Jack Frost a few years back that responded greatly to me bendin her over :hubba:. Typically w/in strain descriptions they'll tell you how they respond to topping and whatnots...Good job thus far tho...:cool2:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey 7ge. 

Thanks for the advise. I was thinking of tying them up or scrog. Thing with leaving then natural is im worried about light penetraton to the bottom of the plant.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

then topping or tying down may be in order...I strip off the bottom third of the plant to maximize yields (so i nvr worry bout light penetration to the sucker shoots) but I gotta alot headroom above ~6.5 - 7feet from tip of open parabolic-reflectored lamp, so never worried about enough space.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeh my tent is 7 ft tall. Think I might tie it up this time and see how it goes.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

allright allright, sounds good. Can't wait to see how they turn out for ya's.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2012)

Well was bored so snapped a few shots. 

This is how I'm keeping the seedlings for now, Once i take down the MI5s i will give them the 600w




This is the little NLxSkunk#1 at 12 days old. 




and the White indica These both by ceres seeds. 




This is the boring warlock at 4 days out of soil. Would have expected to have seen some true leaves showing. 



MI5 at day 63. They had some bad K def that i didn't act on quick enough but is very near harvest so didn't bother.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 21, 2012)

Pictures of an MI5 Nug i harvested http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60400


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2012)

green mojo for ya Jericho! Think it will be better than your previous MI5 grow?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 21, 2012)

Nah. Dont know how much i will get from it. Yield is not going to be as good for sure. The cold seems to have stunned the roots as i thought. Its no where near as packed as it usually is when i take the soil out. Kept them small. They have gone in the box to dry now so in 5 -6 days will see.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2012)

:angrywife: I hate the cold! Im sure you will have a good turn out none the less :bong2:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 21, 2012)

Im estimating about 100g from the whole lot. Im not really happy with that. Thats why Im now trying the photoperiod strains.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 22, 2012)

Well this gj has come to an abrupt end. Had a big fight with my Bro in law where my grow was situated as i was teaching them. Took it all down and its all packed up and down. 

Big shame as i was really looking forward to this grow. It will have to wait until i move to a safer location of my own.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow Jericho Im really sorry mate, at least he didnt call the cops or anything. I guess this is why people say to not grow with other people :confused2:

you able to get any bud from the plants?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah he wouldn't do that, Just a prick thats all. Got the bud from the one that finished. These ones were only seedlings,


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 22, 2012)

well I hope you can relocate to a stable, safe place soon mate!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn the blows Jericho working with partners is never a good idea when it comes to growing.. Best of luck in getting your own privite place to grow


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeh i never wanted to. Just did it as a favor to them. Started feeling like work having to go over there n check n teach at certain times. Least now soon as i move again i will get started. 

Ah well.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

What a bummer Jericho

Some people are just not meant to be growers.

Looking forward to when you get your own grow space and can start again


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeh i was planning on moving flat again anyways. Next time I'm going to get somewhere ideal for my grow. Top Flat, detached from other buildings, Decent air flow through the Flat and will sort out a wardrobe i think for seedlings/veg. 

Next time i do it properly. No messing around. Might take a couple months to get settled again though.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

That's too bad, Jericho. My first grow experience was with 2 family members and all I learned I learned from them. When we went our separate ways it was all amicable tho. Sux bud, but I know you'll find a nice flat for your project and harvest some truly kind herb. Here's to a speedy turnaround.:48:

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2012)

I am watching this  good luck Jericho!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2012)

Hehe zem i think you missed my last few posts. Had to take it all down due to a disagreement i had. Will try get it back up and running soon as i move somewhere i feel safe. 

Thanks for stopping by though.


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2012)

oh yes sorry I missed that, it sucks, hope you get it back and running soon...


----------

